# So....



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

How old is everyone here? Don't think we've had a thread like this yet!

Interested to see how diverse the forum is. =)


----------



## Jamie 'Ghost' Eccleson (Apr 3, 2009)

im 16


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

28 here !


----------



## JordanRLS (Jun 11, 2009)

15 here


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JordanRLS said:


> 15 here


Jesus, you guys are kids!

42 here!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

27, Imy you look good for 42 mate


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

12 in the brain, 55 physically and 35 next month in reality.:confused:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> 27, Imy you look good for 42 mate


I eat my greens!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

25


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

25 next thursday, the 25th (I'm 'marrying' the years).

I can feel the rheumatism kicking in already.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

143. My back aches like it's 143 any hoo. 44 this yr.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

19, going on 20. =)

I'm one of those awesome early starters in school, so I'll be in my 3rd year of uni at 20 years of age. ;D


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

25, and time is quickly ticking away


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

20, 21 in November.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

34 next month.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Spitfire's the daddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

22 years young.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Was 19 last month, Been told I act like a 6 year old but look late 26ish


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Si-K said:


> Spitfire's the daddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Oh nooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Still think I'm 21 though. But my back, shoulder and lungs tell me otherwise.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

dad your falling apart by the minute - "lungs and shoulders"....If it helps I'm slowly working myself to A&E with each session.:happy:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't worry son. I've started running again last week. On the rd for an hr. Nearly killed me. Been running again tonight for 40 min then did a few weights. Getting excited about getting back in shape. Although the fudge cake for fathers day didn't help. Was very nice yum.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

27


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

19, feel old compared to some of you lot lol


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i'm 22


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

19 going on 20 in January, but because I keep shaving my head every morning I look older.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

24!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

24 - good varied age group on here....


----------



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

24...25 in november


----------

